# Small cell wax



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

We now manufacture small cell foundation for deep & medium frames.
This foundation measures 4.9mm across 10 cells.
Thank You,
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

:s Plastic ? :waiting:


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Our small cell is wax. If people are wanting to use small cell to get back to a more natural way of beekeeping, and a more natural cell size. I cant understand why someone would want plastic. Am I missing something?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

honeyman46408 said:


> :s Plastic ? :waiting:


What are you referring to?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I am refering to plastic small cell size foundation at one time Dadant had it


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_This foundation measures 4.9mm across 10 cells._

Wow, that is small cell. Are you sure it isn't 4.9cm across 10 cells, or 4.9mm across one cell?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you want small cell plastic, Mann Lake PF100 and PF120s are 4.95mm. They are much better accepted than the plastic 4.9mm that Dadant used to have.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry, 49mm across 10 cells. Each cell 4.9mm


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Just a note on Dadant's small cell plastic. I could NOT get it to take with any reasonable efficiency. I still have a few sheets laying around here somewhere.

I have used Dadant's small cell wax for 8 years. I'm thinking of trying something else, it can be thin, sometimes brittle, but workable.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

power napper said:


> Have used small cell wax from Dadant and it worked quite well. This year we purchased a hundred sheets from Pegjam on this forum, thought it would be interesting to try a fellow members product.


What did Pegjam charge for his SC foundation?


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

WiredForStereo said:


> Just a note on Dadant's small cell plastic. I could NOT get it to take with any reasonable efficiency. I'm thinking of trying something else, it can be thin, sometimes brittle, but workable.


Despite the scientific research from U of Georgia that concludes small cell does not cut down on the varroa load, I'm thinking of starting some small cell hives. There are people looking for small cell nucs and it seems to work for some people.

I still have many questions getting the bees regressed to 4.9 mm cells. There's a lot in the archives. 

I would like to hear what you did to introduce the small cell foundation. I'm thinking of taking feral swarms into small cell foundation hives. I'm not very interested in having the 5.1mm "step down" phase.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

